# Shirt diagram (like techpacks)



## gccarr8 (May 8, 2007)

Hello all,

I am doing my research in terms of finding out more about garment construction measurements and such. Does anyone know of good web or book sources that I can study shirt layouts, measurements, parts of garments (hem, yoke, etc.) tech packs, etc. (especially tech packs). I have fashion for profit, and the FD survival guide, but I am looknig for something more in-depth regarding both garment construction and the technical aspects. Input from people that have done tech packs are greatly encouraged to post something. All help is appreciated.


----------



## gccarr8 (May 8, 2007)

It is not overthinking my friend...I really need to know how to put a tech pack together. Deconstructing is one thing, but it goes beyond that when you are dealing with contractors and such.


----------



## sreilhac (Oct 29, 2007)

If you get any info, I agree with you that would be very good to know.... Count me in if you hear anything. If I find anything I will post here.


----------

